# Too scared to call



## Serianas (28 February 2014)

Hey guys... so April is nearly here and i stupidly thought i would scope out whats available out there for when i get my first horse...

I have found one i really like the look of however.... I have no problems trying the horse, buying the horse etc but I am scared that if i call the people to try the horse they will just turn me away or worse, laugh... 

I have had huge issues in the past with people (bullying) and to be honest i didnt expect this complication.. 

just wanted to tell someone because I fell so stupid... anyone else had this?


----------



## Arizahn (28 February 2014)

E-mail them first, and ask when suits for you to phone and discuss viewing. That way you will sort of know them already before you call  

I am utterly terrified of phoning people!


----------



## Mince Pie (28 February 2014)

Write out a list of questions you would like to ask, and then practice in the mirror until you feel confident to call. Why would they laugh? They may say the horse may not be suitable but then they would be thinking of both you and the horse. *gentle kick up the bum!*


----------



## Serianas (28 February 2014)

thanks  its nice to know im not the only one with people problems... or is it... i dont wish it on anyone is what i mean... 

im going to bite the bullet and ring them tomorrow with my questions in front of me  think im going to be sick :S


----------



## TrasaM (28 February 2014)

Do you have someone to go with you for moral support ..


----------



## pelusillaazul8 (28 February 2014)

Never be afraid of that. Just call them with an authoritive tone on your voice, like if you were a manager or something. If they turn you down on trying the horse, I strongly recommend that you DON'T buy the horse. The seller that doesn't let you try the horse is HIDING SOMETHING!! It is very important that you take this into account. Good luck!


----------



## dogatemysalad (28 February 2014)

Well, If I had a horse that was suitable for you, I'd be happy for you to view. You sound thoughtful and lovely. The last horse I sold didn't go to the best rider who made an offer, he went to the best home and that was with a lovely girl who beamed all the time she was riding. 

Take someone with you on your horse hunting, even if they aren't knowledgeable, they just need to be a second pair of eyes and ears.


----------



## Tronk (28 February 2014)

I hate phoning people too but you've got no choice, so write a list of the main things you need to ask, have your diary ready to arrange a viewing if you get the right answers, take a deep breath and just do it! Don't put it off either as you may run the risk of losing the horse.
I know it feels like a test of your horsey knowledge and riding ability when you go and try a horse, but you must keep telling yourself that they aren't testing you, you're testing the horse.  Take someone with you, it makes it so much easier!


----------



## diamonddogs (28 February 2014)

I know exactly what you mean - I hate phoning people I don't know, specially if I'm a buyer! I'm fine on the phone at work as well, and you'd think that would be worse.

I'm sure they'll be as much on edge as you are, probably more, as they want their horse to go to a good home, and they want you to like him. They'll be more worried you won't like him and walk away.


----------



## Serianas (3 March 2014)

dogatemysalad you make me blush hehe... I wouldnt say lovely just... headshy sometimes  

I am fine at work even with the nasties (and we get some real nasties! and all over something so stupid as a wheely bin... i digress) but ringing someone that could make my dreams come true turns my legs to jelly..

You will all be pleased to know though that while i didnt ring about the horse i have rung a livery yard about viewing the place  i had to leave a voicemail but im sure they will call me back... 

also is it common practice to find stable then horse or the other way around?  This has been 20 years in the planning (actually 21 on Friday just gone but whos counting lol) and i dont want to get it hopelessly wrong...


----------



## HappyHooves (3 March 2014)

I think you are very sensible to establish a place to put your horse when you get him or her! Better that way around than finding you have a horse and have to make a quick decision on a yard which you may repent at leisure. Good luck!


----------



## flirtygerty (3 March 2014)

Take a deep breath, phone, then imagine them naked, it will put a smile in your voice, good luck, I would let you try one of mine


----------



## Serianas (4 March 2014)

ok so i called a yard owner and know there is a place for him/her... and also im viewing one on Sunday!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!  

Even if its not right for me i have made massive progress by speaking to people


----------



## Honey08 (5 March 2014)

Fantastic.  I will look forward to your updates.


----------



## alainax (5 March 2014)

Just remember that you are the buyer! These people have paid lots of good money, spent lots of time taking pics - all in the hope that you would call! Do not feel that you have anything to be shy about, they are looking for you to call


----------



## Serianas (6 March 2014)

HI all just thought i would update... I have gone from no horses to view to four over the weekend! 

Also my preloved advert has been stupidly popular! as the meme goes 'See all the horses!!!' (ill stop being a nerd now)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 March 2014)

I hope you find the perfect horse.


----------



## Serianas (6 March 2014)

at this rate Faracat I will find my perfect 16 horses!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 March 2014)

You're going to struggle to choose if that happens!


----------



## Arizahn (6 March 2014)

Nice update


----------



## lizbet (8 March 2014)

You sound such a nice person some good advice on hear.please dont take this the wrong way there are a lot of nasty people in the horse world. Be as strong as you can be. Good luck and enjoy x


----------



## Arizahn (8 March 2014)

Serianas said:



			ok so i called a yard owner and know there is a place for him/her... and also im viewing one on Sunday!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!  

Even if its not right for me i have made massive progress by speaking to people 

Click to expand...

One thing I would suggest, is find the yard you like best, and take up livery there now. You won't need hay or haylage until you have a horse. But it lets you get the stable organised, it can take a lot of bedding to start up a new bed! And you can start getting to know your YO and fellow liveries. Also storage space for general horsey stuff all but fills itself...grooming kit, first aid kit, all your riding gear, lunge lines, lead ropes, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## kassieg (8 March 2014)

I agree with above you can never be too prepared ! 

Majorly good look with the viewing tomorrow


----------



## Serianas (10 March 2014)

Just a quick update... Went to see three horses over the weekend... 

First was lovely and lovely owner who walked me through what i should be asking and trying and doing etc  really gave me confidence!

Second ponio was perfect in every way just a smidge too small and again lovely owners...

The third one tried to kill me by dumping me in a bush...


----------



## 9tails (10 March 2014)

So....  did you buy the first one then?


----------



## Serianas (10 March 2014)

not yet... going to see him again tonight... see him being unloaded, loaded, schooled in a strange place


----------



## Arizahn (11 March 2014)

Serianas said:



			Just a quick update... Went to see three horses over the weekend... 

First was lovely and lovely owner who walked me through what i should be asking and trying and doing etc  really gave me confidence!

Second ponio was perfect in every way just a smidge too small and again lovely owners...

The third one tried to kill me by dumping me in a bush...
		
Click to expand...




Serianas said:



			not yet... going to see him again tonight... see him being unloaded, loaded, schooled in a strange place 

Click to expand...

Good luck and well done on surviving the bush!  Number three sounds like what generally happened to me when trying horses...


----------



## Serianas (11 March 2014)

If you didnt guess i think Im going to buy the first one... subject to vet... everything is in place, I have a saddle fitter on standby, got the grooming kit, buckets, etc... 

Trying so very hard to not get excited! this has all gone so fast... i expected months of searching...

p.s. oh yeah about the one that tried to kill me... when we got back in the car mum said she thought i was crakers getting on in the first place... guess im braver than i thought lol


----------



## Arizahn (11 March 2014)

I hope the vetting goes well


----------



## book_lover (20 March 2014)

What a lovely thread! Well done Serianas, and good to know it's a common problem (that fear of calling a stranger on the phone)...

I am very happy you found your perfect horse. I hope we can see some pictures


----------



## Worldiscomplete (23 March 2014)

I've enjoyed this thread too - so how did the vetting go? *holdsbreathforpositiveresponse*!!


----------



## Serianas (23 March 2014)

Right guys well he passed the vetting with flying colours!  Was due to bring him home this saturday but have been struck down with a chest infection (boo) so I have to wait til next saturday...

I will put some piccys on as soon as i can figure out how lol


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 March 2014)

Oh fab, just caught up with this thread. Brilliant news and how nice to buy off such lovely sounding owners. 
Hope your feeling much better soon op, chest infections are awful at the best if times x


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 March 2014)

Just wanted to say good luck OP.


----------



## JLD (24 March 2014)

Lovely thread and lovely outcome. Can't wait to see pictures. I waited 20 years for my first pony too and was terrified by the whole process. Enjoy your dream and don't worry about the 'omg what have I done' feeling as it sinks in that your new horse is really yours and staying ! I burst into tears when my boy arrived on the yard and the ramp came down as he looked much bigger now he was mine !! We had 8 great years together.


----------



## millies (24 March 2014)

just call! it could be your horse in a lifetime. have a list of things you want to ask so theres no umming and ahing and silences. i would never belittle anyone calling about a horse i was selling, even if it wasnt the horse for them. good luck in your search


----------



## Tiffany (24 March 2014)

Hope you are soon feeling better and so pleased the horse you wanted passed the vetting. I'll bet you can't wait for Saturday. Looking forward to seeing piccies


----------



## Serianas (25 March 2014)

The 'what have I done' feeling was very strong at first but now its sunk in im very giddy! 

Right lets see if i can do this pic thing... 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121376247@N06/13399842895/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121376247@N06/13399962013/

And one of my cat for good measure!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121376247@N06/13399962323/


----------



## oldie48 (25 March 2014)

He looks really sweet, i hope you have years and years of fun with him. Cat is pretty cute too!


----------



## 9tails (25 March 2014)

Lovely photos, Serianas, congratulations!


----------



## TT55 (25 March 2014)

Congrats on your new horse OP! Love the cat too 

I too am in the "too scared to call" group. Don't know what it is about calling people that I dislike so much! 

I'm looking for horse #2 and have found a perfect candidate. Have emailed twice with no response, but too scared to call!!


----------



## Epona97 (30 March 2014)

I often get very anxious when phoning and only do it when absoloutly necessary. (even when booking lessons at my yard and I know them very well!) I would strongly reccommend you email them first - just let them know you are interested and ask when a suitable visiting time would be. Then phone them later on. I do this all the time because once I've emailed them and they've replied I know they're not going to bite!

Just remember, if someone is advertising a service or in your case, a horse and they leave their number avaliable, they obviously want you to call, otherwise they wouldn't put it there. As long as they know you aren't going to try and rip them off or waste their time, they will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Suec04 (30 March 2014)

TT55 said:



			Have emailed twice with no response, but too scared to call!!
		
Click to expand...

this!! just like they have a number so they want you to call, surely if they leave an email address you would hope that they would reply! I have emailed, text and even tried calling too - eventually, but still no response. very frustrating 
at what point do you become a 'stalker' ? 

anyway, Serianas - he is beautiful! good luck to you both  x


----------

